# MEXICO CITY | Torre Mitikah | 267m | 877ft | 67 fl | T/O



## other page

Wow, so impressive! Mexico City has some world class architecture:nocrook:


----------



## Legomaniac

^^ hahaha, your forum name clearly made a point here :lol:


yaaay second page


----------



## Legomaniac

Small update on some of the towers by amigoendf


----------



## Legomaniac

Activity in "the hole" 

Picture by bigbang01mx


----------



## Gatech12

Very nice architecture


----------



## Legomaniac

UPdate by *Javo2808*


----------



## Assemblage23

That's quite a massive excavation!


----------



## BrickellResidence

10 stories deep


----------



## Eric Offereins

impressive project.


----------



## krkseg1ops

Where exactly is this tower? Near Reforma? Will it compliment MXC's skyline?


----------



## castillo2008

Muy buen proyecto. Enhorabuena Mexico!!!


----------



## BrickellResidence

krkseg1ops said:


> Where exactly is this tower? Near Reforma? Will it compliment MXC's skyline?


it is in the South side of the city, theres a new skyline forming


----------



## lumrjack9878

Buen Proyecto , ¿para cuando estara?


----------



## Legomaniac

Todavia no hay fecha


----------



## Legomaniac

*We got a crane!!!!!!!!!!!!​*

Yep, looks like the main crane has arrived. Note that the hole has gotten immensely huge!

*Picture by Edificios de México in facebook*

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Edificios-de-México-Sitio-Oficial-/154843184917


----------



## Gatech12

Awesome updates!!


----------



## Legomaniac

Updates by ind-Erick









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Legomaniac




----------



## Legomaniac

Model shown this week at a Real state convention. The main tower here definitively looks like 300+ mts 

Thanks to Gerardors


----------



## ZZ-II

250m+ yes, but i'm not that sure about 300m+ from that model


----------



## Highcliff

wwooww...awesome....:master::master::master:


----------



## Gutovsky

Great tower! It's gonna stand out a lot in the middle of all the smaller buildings, I bet it'll be viewabe from a long distance!


----------



## Legomaniac

^^ Just today in the original thread at the mexican forum we were discussing about the angles that'll integrate this complex to Reforma and others. Lets just say its awesome. 

cheers


----------



## RegioManio

Long time since last updates on this thread... 

Some pics from last week by E-zone.

Last mockups and current status of Tallest Tower (by Pelli) foundation 









:cheers:


----------



## theArq100

update



lurtrester said:


> Desde el puente vehicular esto es lo que pude capturar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me imagino que los pisos subterranoes tambien los conectaran luego con las demas torres. Esas parecen paredes temporales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y estas del otro lado..


----------



## 009

This seems to be moving at a really slow pace. I went there a few days ago and it just looked like a big hole


----------



## Gatech12

Great updates. One of my favorite projects of Mexico City!!


----------



## Highcliff

mexico city deserves...:drool::drool::master::master::cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS

*9.17*

Update



IgnacioMX said:


> De hoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nokia 5110 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximalist

If that rendering is proportional, that building is going to dwarf anything near it.


----------



## linum

I like!!! Go Mexico City!!!


----------



## RegioManio

The project's tallest tower is unfortunately on-hold and it is not clear when it is going to be resumed. It will probably be news in December about a new design and height of tallest tower.

Regards


----------



## Ni3lS

^^ thanks for the info, I will update the thread title.


----------



## theArq100

the project is going to restart construction soon, the project was bought by new investors, the project went through a redesign but fortunately the tallest tower remained untouched



Oskar.Mx said:


> *FUNO PREPARA*
> 
> *Fibra UNO, que preside Moisés El-Mann, arrancará en febrero la construcción de la Torre Mithika, el majestuoso edificio de 62 pisos que diseñó el afamado arquitecto César Pelli.*
> 
> La obra presenta un desfase de tres años si considera que Ideurban, la firma de David Serur y que tuvo el mandato original de Prudential para desarrollarla, tenía previsto iniciarla en julio de 2012 y entregarla a finales del año pasado. El fideicomiso dirigido por Gonzalo Robina está por seleccionar a la empresa que construirá la estructura. Ahora mismo se efectúa una licitación privada, pero los momios favorecen a la tapatía Corey, de René Calderón.
> 
> *La próxima semana habrá noticias.*
> 
> http://www.dineroenimagen.com/2016-01-27/67872​


we dont have the final renders but this conceptual renders will give an idea about how the new project will look like



JMR75 said:


> Los renders del nuevo Mitikah (que mal que no le cambiaron el nombre).


----------



## BrickellResidence

Construction re-starts in February!


----------



## Braudian88

New desing:


















































































Los renders fueron sacados de una presentacion para inversionistas y algunos se ven calidad concepto, pero al parecer:

- La torre principal ha sido rediseñada y tiene al menos 64 pisos.
- Le van a cambiar el revestimiento al ex-centro Bancomer.
- Centro Coyoacan y el Palacio de Hierro estan en el limbo ya que, a diferencia del plan maestro del año pasado, ya no se muestra un nuevo PH en el centro del proyecto (esto podría indicar que fracasaron las negociaciones para integrar los 2 centros comerciales).[/QUOTE]



JMR75 said:


> Que empiece la especulación: Nuevo render de Mitikah espiral


Updates:



BARLACH said:


> *El muerto resucitado *
> 
> IMG_8887 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr
> 
> IMG_8889 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr
> 
> IMG_8891 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr
> 
> IMG_8897 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


Possible height: +270m +64p


----------



## Braudian88

Some moderator that I do the the favor of move the thread to the Forum in construction...


----------



## NachoGB

Nice project! The main tower looks great


----------



## zwamborn

We have a thread of this tower

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1578605


----------



## Braudian88

Many thanks to the moderator that moved the thread...


----------



## Pascucci

ind-Erick said:


> Una Foto de Hoy Por la Mañana:
> 
> Torre A en Construcción, Mitikah by in-dErick, en Flickr


update from the mexican forum


----------



## Zaz965

Créditos aluvisa en Instagram.

PROYECTO | MITIKAH | 267m | 67p | 176m | 35p | E/C


----------



## Zaz965

photo by Janette Miranda García.
CD. de MÉXICO l Mitikah | 267.3m | 67p | E/C


----------



## A Chicagoan

8/16
Torre Mitikah, Agosto 2020 by Fher Carrillo, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

ind-Erick








CD. de MÉXICO l Mitikah | 267.3m | 67p | E/C


^^ 🍌




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## redcode

Feb 19









Atardecer en la construccion by Ricardo Vidal on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 3* (sorry for small size, the photographer did not enable downloading)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2kRYvVG


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 15:*








Sun Set by Ricardo Vidal on 500px.com


----------



## AC12

Casi Lista


----------



## Zaz965

gorgeous


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Updates:*


----------



## redcode

Jun 27









México City by Giezi Anthony on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406633805029457924


----------



## redcode

Manuel Morante


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQtQHypjaqJ/


----------



## redcode

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415114001147736064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415663926688296960


----------



## redcode

@magoarisandy









@richie_anaya


----------



## A Chicagoan

I didn't know Mexico City has such good traffic conditions! No congestion or anything...


----------



## hkskyline

A Chicagoan said:


> I didn't know Mexico City has such good traffic conditions! No congestion or anything...


Probably an exceptional day - on this ranking they're 29th worst in the world out of 400+ cities : Traffic congestion ranking | TomTom Traffic Index


----------



## joxxrgelr

next page.


----------



## joxxrgelr

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbEFcTuOl8m/
















@ JULIAN_AJT @ alex_parra_dron​


----------



## Zaz965

one more photo


























CD. de MÉXICO l Mitikah | 267.3m | 67p | E/C


bella torre ♥.♥




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## joxxrgelr

@ VICTOR GUZMAN @ alex_parra_dron​


----------



## pascucci20

Update


----------



## pascucci20

From *andres_molina








*


----------



## Zaz965

CD. de MÉXICO l Mitikah | 267.3m | 67p | E/C


Tons como 50 metros




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

Light on the city by Angel Hernandez Ugalde on 500px.com


----------



## joxxrgelr

@andresnateras_pic @camera_contactmx @luft_mx @paquito_magdaleno​


----------



## joxxrgelr

*MITIKAH / *AMENITIES & SHOPPING MALL
















*









































































































































*
@ alexgbass @ElArquitecto @javalvo @LLEEOOwhite @ metroscubicos.com​


----------



## Zaz965

please, everyone, rate  








Torre Mitikah | MEXICO CITY | 267m | 67 fl


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/mexico-city-torre-mitikah-267m-877ft-67-fl-t-o.1952909/page-7




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

